
How to escalate privileges and steal secrets in Google Cloud Platform - dmor
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/02/12/plundering-gcp-escalating-privileges-in-google-cloud-platform/
======
londons_explore
I'd like to see some kind of tool for sysadmins showing what can be accessed
from where. Pretty much this article, but automated.

------
jtmcmc
really excellent article! I thoroughly enjoyed it :).

